# Scouting!



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

If anyone knows where the "big" buck is please send me the county, township, range and which eighty or fourty he is in and I will be a happy to get him in the crosshairs. Any help would be appreciated. Just kidding! With up to 7 inches of snow in the forecast it should be about prime for the opener!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I am expecting a killer opener this year. I have seen alot of doe chasing already, there is NO corn or sunflowers left in my unit, the rivers are so low they will be easy to traverse and the deer show up so much better with a little snow on the ground. Plus the snow makes tracking easy as pie!

It will be much different the 60 degree openers that we have had the last couple of years.


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

Just got in from the stand! I've got the monster tied to a tree and waiting for opener.

I kinda liked the past few seasons, t-shirt and jeans weather! Who needs snow? Filled out w/o it last few seasons. One shot=one kill. Drop'em where they stand.


----------

